# Sticky  NOTE: Put YOUR LOCATION in the TITLE of ALL OTA threads & RabbitEars info in first post



## DrDon

*NOTE: Put YOUR LOCATION in the TITLE of ALL OTA threads & RabbitEars info in 1st post*

Doing these two things will help you get faster help and improve searching for the next guy.

*EVEN IF IT DOESN'T SEEM RELEVANT, DO IT, ANYWAY*  because it IS relevant. Every question may be answered differently depending on your location. Even if you think your issue is location agnostic it may become so later in the thread. Plus, you might meet someone near you who'd like to buy you a beer. Bonus.

Also BEFORE YOU START A THREAD, check to see if there's already one for your area in the Local Reception section. See the INDEX at the top. Pick the city you're closest to. If the thread's active, post there first. If you get no response or the most recent post in the city thread is a couple of years old, THEN post here. The reason? People in that thread subscribe to it. Local people will get an e-mail saying you need help. Post here and you're liable to get more generic help from people who don't live near you.

Other tips to those seeking antenna assistance appreciated. Only posting this because every thread seems to go 7 or 8 posts deep asking the same questions. If we can get those handled in the initial post, I think we can help new members far more rapidly.

Go to RabbitEars and run a report for your location. Copy the link url in your report and paste it into your initial post. Remember to use a *LINK* and not an image. Your address won't show on the link except to you.

The location you put in your title needs to be specific. "Central Florida" won't work. "Ocala" would be much better.

*If you don't have a high enough post count to put in the link, PM me and I'll do that for you. Or just include the report number at the end of the link. Don't make a bunch of garbage posts just to get the count up so you can post a link. Makes work for us deleting them. *

One more thing. Don't ask for help if you're not going to be able to check the thread frequently. We have posters asking for help, then disappearing for days and weeks. Wait until you can participate to post.


Thanks

Doc


----------



## DrDon

It also helps tremendously to include details that might not even seem relevant.

Location of antenna. Roof? Attic? Height? Make and model of antenna?
What make and model of television(s) are you connecting?
Set top box? make and model, please, if any.
HTPC? Need to know what kind of tuner card you're using. Make and model.
Length and type of coax. (Hopefully RG-6)
Pre-amp. Make and model.
Domicile. Apartment? Ground floor? Valley? Hill? Facing which direction?
Nearby buildings.
Nearby towers. Cellular? AM? FM?

The more details that are in YOUR FIRST POST, the faster you'll get help.


----------



## DrDon

Post edited


----------

